# What Looks the best?



## GTOhmygod (Mar 9, 2006)

What do you think about the two spoiler options on the goat. I took mine off cause..well I dont like. What do you think...its not my car. I got these from the gallery


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

stock one is fine for me! :cheers


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm with you: Stock works best for me.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Where do you get the one on the vauxhall?? <--spelling??


----------



## GTOhmygod (Mar 9, 2006)

pickinfights said:


> Where do you get the one on the vauxhall?? <--spelling??


Cant belive anyone would like that one. It looks way to "rice". 
How functional are the wings anyway? Not much! If any at all...

OH BOY Here we go... Who is going to be MR. SIENCE and explain downforce to me:rofl:


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't need a spoiler, I produce 400+ pounds of downforce from inside the cockpit.

Still have the stock one on, though I don't like the way it blocks the view of headlights behind me.


----------



## SCXR (Nov 29, 2006)

I think it looks better without a spoiler. The stock spoiler is my second choice.


----------



## Daddy-O (Mar 6, 2006)

I'll keep the stock spoiler. I will also agree that it blocks your view of the rear window, but the SAP spoiler might even be worse.


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

i happen to be a spoiler guy... i like the straight one. i'm so used to driving my truck i don't use the middle rear view anyway just the sides.


----------



## cammed06 (Dec 12, 2006)

NO WING! 

If I had the money and looks meant more than speed (spending money wise), I would get a smooth hood and no wing at all and try to find some Pontiac Tempest badges. SLEEPER....SWEET. A big cam lumpy sounding a** hauling sedan.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Spoiler-delete looks the best to me.


----------



## Shockrock3 (Dec 4, 2006)

Def. the stock...the other one just reminds of an "import" spoiler.

Shock


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

That's the question. Does the wing do any good at 160??


----------



## Virus E (Dec 13, 2006)

BigNick said:


> I don't need a spoiler, I produce 400+ pounds of downforce from inside the cockpit.
> 
> Still have the stock one on, though I don't like the way it blocks the view of headlights behind me.


:rofl:


----------



## GTO For Life (Aug 26, 2005)

Did anyone check the image link to that last spoiler?

"http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p150/Schitz13/GAYSPOILER.jpg"


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

I actually like the spoiler, the stock one that is...

I consider it to be more of a "design accent" like side skirts, etc.

I mean they look ridiculous on budget family sedans, but it looks pretty good on the GTO


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

I love the no spoiler look. The photo looks just like my GTO now, stock 17's same tinting.arty:


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I like the clean look of spoiler-delete but haven't been able to get too enthusiastic about paying someone $600 to close the holes. Spoiler on -- the stock is the better looking IMO.


----------



## sonofgasguy (Dec 18, 2006)

The stock spoiler is better looking, IMO. I am considering the spoiler delete as my first mod.


----------

